# Bone options?



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm going to stop giving Poppy bully sticks for awhile. He goes through them too fast, and I am still ruling out things that might be making his staining worse.

So, what are my options? Nylabones?

I want something he can chew on, but nothing that is dangerous.

Thanks and HUGz! Jules


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

C.E.T dental chews. They're a favorite around here.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Dora has that problem too. It seems to be hit or miss with bully sticks, sometimes she chews through them really fast and sometimes they last a while. I still give her thick bullies occasionally but have to monitor her. I give her corporal caps, himalayan chews, and I just ordered some Churpi chews too. She does like her Nylabone "double action chew"--they are off-white with a green center and have little nubs all over. She can chew tiny little shavings of plastic off of it but they are way too small to be a problem.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks guys! I'm heading out to run errands, so I will look for these.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

My two love Antlerz...they are actual deer antlers and do not splinter or anything. They don't get messy, either! We have about 6 laying around the house and the dogs pick them up when the mood strikes. Usually dogs used to bully sticks will turn their nose up at them first because they don't stink like the bully sticks but after a few days most dogs love them! Mine love having the different shapes to chew on, some are more stick shaped, and some of them have several of the points on them.

Himalayan chew are also good and are long lasting but will still disappear like the bully sticks.

My two also love the Metric Corporal Caps, they are a knee cap and have a similar taste as the bully sticks.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have a few Antlerz...can't say the dogs are too crazy about them. Roo has major food allergies and he tolerates plain rawhide and CET chews so that's what we have. I don't generally recommend too many rawhides since its easy for a dog to eat a chunk off of. 
I also like the hollow sterilized bones you can put stuff in (you can also put stuff in them and freeze it).


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Careful with nylabones. My friend's Welsh Corgi had abdominal swelling, tests done, turned out he needed surgery. Pieces of the nylabone, like little knives, had pierced his intestines. He lost some of the intestine & was very sick with peritonitis.
He is recovered now but what a scare!!
I know this isn't common but I'm not taking any chances. I don't eat plastic so my dogs don't either.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel loves the churpies---I monitor him CLOSELY & so they are all the more special as he only gets it when I can watch him. He is a HUGE chewer. The churpies are hard to bite off & he has to work really hard. 
I order on line---I think it was Amazon. I also got the mid-size so he could hold on to it better w/his paws.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Of course, all PetSmart had was the Nylabone mentioned on here ... $9.99 ... and Poppy is not interested in it at all. Go figure.

I'll look online for the CET and others mentioned here.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I just looked up the CET dental chews on Amazon, and we already have those ... but Poppy can finish one of those in less than 5 minutes. B)

Jules


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Julee, I would try Merrick Corporal Caps. Those seem to keep Bailey interested for a while....and I feel like they're safer than other chews because they are knee caps and harder to break off in smaller pieces.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I just ordered 3 Antlerz from Best Bully Sticks, and I am sure he will like those. In the meantime, he is laying on the desk, and I gave him the NylaBone and he is going to town on it. I'll let him chew on it until the Antlerz arrive, but I'll keep a close eye on it, to make sure he's not getting any off.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> Julee, I would try Merrick Corporal Caps. Those seem to keep Bailey interested for a while....and I feel like they're safer than other chews because they are knee caps and harder to break off in smaller pieces.


I'll go look at those right now as well.

Thanks bunches! Jules


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm so glad he likes the Nylabone! I have gotten Antlerz for Dora in the past but she loses interest in them more quickly than the others I listed. It's a shame because that's the one thing I can find locally.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

nekkidfish said:


> I'll go look at those right now as well.
> 
> Thanks bunches! Jules


No problem! If you do decide to try them, I hope he likes them. Bailey has had several of the corporal caps without any issues and he LOVES them...but because of the recent recall on some merrick treats and some other things I have heard, I have decided not to give Bailey any foods made by Merrick (havent decided if the corporal caps should go away too or not!)


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> No problem! If you do decide to try them, I hope he likes them. Bailey has had several of the corporal caps without any issues and he LOVES them...but because of the recent recall on some merrick treats and some other things I have heard, I have decided not to give Bailey any foods made by Merrick (havent decided if the corporal caps should go away too or not!)


I had to call Best Bully and have them add them to my order, since they carry them.

I thought the Merrick recalls were just a certain treat? Poppy eats Merrick's Turduckin ... should I be worried? :blink:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

The Merrick recall is currently on a specific treat, just be aware and if you notice anything different about Poppy then contact Merrick directly. I have Merrick things around here (not the item that was recalled) and I haven't had any problems. The Corporal Caps are fine as far as I'm concerned.


----------

